# So yo thought your clothes were clean. (cross posted in CF)



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I poured a stock pot of boiling water in with the laundry and  you should see the scum that came to the top. OMG (oh my goodness), it's disgusting. And this isn't the dirty, farm clothes. These are everyday, wear around the house clothes. Then the towels were the next load! The dish towels were in that load and there was straight grease along with the scum in that load. I use homemade laundry soap and hot water on every load, but the boiling water really brought out the hidden dirt.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Cold water wash is not effective for every kind of dirt! I use different temperatures for the wash, depending on how dirty things are and with what kind of dirt, but always rinse with cold.

I've read some studies saying how washing machines are not sanitary any more, as underwear washed in cold water leaves behind bacteria -- which then get into everything else that goes into the washer. Yuk!


----------



## Chris in PA (May 13, 2002)

Yes, not all "new" energy conserving ideas are so great. And as for bacteria - there is a reason why I wash my white laundry with bleach. I, hopefully, kill a majority for that bacteria weekly.

Many people say we should "clean' our washing machines with bleach and hot water and NO clothing. Why not just throw the white laundry in too!


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Our forefathers (foremothers?) use to have a wash pot outside they would build a fine under and boil the clothes. My ex-MIL was still doing it that way when my ex- and I was married back in 1963. They also had a wringer type washing machine. They would build the fire under the pot and get the water very hot and carry it by bucketfuls to the washer then refill the pot. She would boil the clothes in the pot then take them out with a broomstick and put them in the washer to finish washing with soap.


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

Now you all have me wondering...

I've been washing in cold for conservation...Now I'm thinking Yuck.

Will things shrink or fade if I wash in hot water? What can be washed in hot water? Is the warm water wash as effective?


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I still wash whites in hot water. Kitchen towels too. Dirty work clothes get washed in warm water and towels and sheets in cold and everyday..not dirty..clothes in cold too. I like the idea of not using the propane gas as much to wash clothes in but perhaps I am from the old school and like using hot water. I realize that possibly the hot water isn't hot enough to kill the "germs" but at least it would be better than cold. I agree on using a wringer washer too. Here you can save on the amount of water. You can wash sheets first, towels second and maybe dirty work clothes last. How dirty are our sheets and towels really..and rinse really well with clean water. I love washing clothes outside during the summer using the wringer washer and that does conserve on the use of water. My hubby did get me a new energry water saving washer..I hardly knew how to use it...but still like the wringer best. It's be a while before a dryer comes into the house. With the wood stoves during the winter there is no need to use a dryer and the clothes line is used during the summer months and even during the winter also. I think our Mom's knew a thing or two about washing clothes. Afterall, their "careers" were homemaking !!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I think the boiling water brought out the "soap" scum that was allready in the washer, and maybe on the clothes too. Thats the one problem with using soap instead of detergent, soap doesn't rinse out very well.
P.J.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I was going to pm, 'cause I didn't want to resurrect the CF thread, but since the thread is still active on this forum, thanks to Sancraft for the idea. I couldn't get my dh's filthy auto mechanic's clothes clean enough and was thinking of boiling them in a pot outside. The idea is simple, but I surely appreciate the reminder of the power of boiling water. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------

